# Removing motion sensor on outdoor light



## ROCKY1000 (May 5, 2012)

I want to permanently remove the motion sensor from my outdoor flood lights and have them work off a switch only. The motion sensor itself has three wires(red,white, and black). How do I disable the motion sensor? Any and all help is greatly appreciated. Thank


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Connect the white to all the other whites in the box, and connect the red and black together.


----------



## ROCKY1000 (May 5, 2012)

There is only one white in the box, so would I just cap it off and connect the red and black


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Connect the white circuit wire to the whites of the flood.
Connect the black circuit wire to the blacks of the flood.
Leave the white, black and red of md unconnected.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there a switch existing for these floods?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Unhook the red and black wires of the motion sensor module and connect a jumper wire between the two wire nuts that those wires used to be connected to respectively. (Or combine the remaining wires in one wire nut if they all fit.)

Tape (or put small individual wire nuts on) those unhooked wires and re-assemble the floodlight unit.


----------

